
Why Tokens Are Eating the World - jrbedard
https://vinnylingham.com/why-tokens-are-eating-the-world-b4174235c87b
======
rebelidealist
Can't imagine a world where every service that you use have its own coin. It
feels like a nightmare keeping track of conversion rates.

~~~
al_chemist
AI assistant would do that for you.

------
arcaster
Please, no.

At least someone didn't suggest Bancor as a "plausible example".

